# Yellow Bar to Blue Bar



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

What would the off springs of a yellow bar cock and a blue bar hen be?
I'm thinking both will have bars for sure. But not quite sure about colors?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the chances are that the offsprings will not have yellow bars, not sure. Yellow is the dilute of red ?


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you get 50% yellow bar hens and 50% red bar cocks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It depends on if the cock is carrying blue. If he is, then you'll get 75% blue birds and 25% red. Otherwise, they'll all be red.
All your hens will be either yellow or silver, and all the sons will be regular colored but carry the dilute gene


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Ah ok thanks everyone!! Well I looked at the picture and he looked like a yellow bar
but when I looked at him personally he was a red bar! Lol he looked yellow but maybe it
was because of lighting that made him seem yellow.


----------

